# Stoeger Cougar 8040 Review (videos)



## bambam8745 (Dec 15, 2009)

hey guys, thought i'd put this up for those who are interested in buying a new 40 S&W on a budget. my father owns and carries the Beretta 8045 and has done so for the last 11 years. being that his was a reliable firearm, i went ahead and traded up my Smith & Wesson M&P9 for one of these babies. i was really impressed with this gun. in fact, once i get my classes taken care of, this will be my EDC. i have two videos here, the review and a video of me putting a few rounds down range in my back yard. enjoy! :smt023

review:


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

still love my Cougar

3000 rnds without a single failure to fire, even with my reloads

I picked up a CrossBreed SuperTuck IWB holster. It fits the weapon perfect.


----------



## bambam8745 (Dec 15, 2009)

PilotAlso said:


> still love my Cougar
> 
> 3000 rnds without a single failure to fire, even with my reloads
> 
> I picked up a CrossBreed SuperTuck IWB holster. It fits the weapon perfect.


it is a very well made gun, mine just hit 800 rounds yesterday and no jams or FTF's. also put a box of Winchester PDX1 165gr. through it and worked flawlessly, nasty little rounds them PDX1's.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I just bought a Stoeger Cougar 9mm today, great gun for the price.
:smt1099


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hard to conceal? I wish they will make the mini


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Stoeger Cougar is not that hard to conceal.


----------

